# Octavia Vrs Grill colour



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im wanting the chrome part of my grill painting red (same colour of car) or black, im having the wheels done black so want everything to match, however don't want the car to look tacky or chavvy.

Whats people thoughts?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Some people have done it, its just personal choice, maybe try photoshopping it first see what it looks like then?

I have a VRS white with chrome grill and I like the look personally, but my new one that I am having first week of July is white with black wheels, and I cant make my mind up about doing the grill in white, dont want black that wont look right in my view, but maybe white will look ok? Going to see what it looks liek when I first get it.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Grizzle had it done on his....Looks so much better.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

james_19742000 said:


> Some people have done it, its just personal choice, maybe try photoshopping it first see what it looks like then?
> 
> I have a VRS white with chrome grill and I like the look personally, but my new one that I am having first week of July is white with black wheels, and I cant make my mind up about doing the grill in white, dont want black that wont look right in my view, but maybe white will look ok? Going to see what it looks liek when I first get it.


Yes well thats my issue, mines obviously red and car was built when chosen so didnt have the choice of black wheels so it's booked in for them powder coated at end of month, so want it all the suit and i dont feel chrome would so red or black is my options, white and white grill looks well think iv got a picture:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

As tips says :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Matt. said:


> As tips says :lol:


Bit old that joke though haha


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

If your gettin it painted then make sure its done right, oobster's car you showed above was done at a dealers and started peeling.

Ideally it needs the chrome coating removed primed pianted and cleared, Gally done mine and its a perfect job, the car doesnt have any other chrome on it so the chrome grill looks fecking daft. IMO.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv just come to my dealers bodyshop and he says chrome needs sorting out first cause wont stick and quoted me £60+vat


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds about right mate


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I did a photoshop for a guy on the SCN forums:

Original Grille (+Compomotive MO Wheels):









Black Grille:









Blue Grille (lowered and tinted fogs):









Looks great in black or blue - Saw a red one advertised with full black grille recently and wasn't too sure though


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Stick with the stock look IMO :thumb:



rob_vrs said:


> Bit old that joke though haha


It's a grill*e*!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Great photoshop job lobotomy :thumb:

I'm a bit of a GIMP man myself.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

lobotomy said:


> I did a photoshop for a guy on the SCN forums:
> 
> Original Grille (+Compomotive MO Wheels):
> 
> ...


My fabia came with black lights and grill so didn't have to worry about painting them but this doesn't  haha

Fancy doing me a photoshop?


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm pretty stacked up with work and other things (Wife _aka_ the Boss _aka_ The Dragon demands) at the moment - But if I have a free 5 min I'll give it a go.


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Why not try matt black plastidip? At lease you can peel it off if you don't like it?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

or black electricians tape hahaha


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

lobotomy said:


> I'm pretty stacked up with work and other things (Wife _aka_ the Boss _aka_ The Dragon demands) at the moment - But if I have a free 5 min I'll give it a go.


Cheers mate no worries if you dont get time just be nice if you could. Thats the picture id like doing if possible thanks


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

mirra_finish said:


> Why not try matt black plastidip? At lease you can peel it off if you don't like it?


Think i will give that a go just cause i want to have a play with plasti dip anyway


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Cheers mate no worries if you dont get time just be nice if you could. Thats the picture id like doing if possible thanks


Cool, I'll give it a shot when I'm home from work - The only thing I reckon might cause issue is in the donor pic the grill looks "white" there's no contrast to work a colour onto.

But if it fails I'll try to get as similar a pic as I can. Should be no end of pics on google!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ladies are an optional extra :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Tips said:


>


Ithought that was going to be another of your joke pictures tips, looks mega that in green, thats what skoda should only do with green ones


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

lobotomy said:


> Cool, I'll give it a shot when I'm home from work - The only thing I reckon might cause issue is in the donor pic the grill looks "white" there's no contrast to work a colour onto.
> 
> But if it fails I'll try to get as similar a pic as I can. Should be no end of pics on google!


Dont know if these of my actual car are any better but....


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Ithought that was going to be another of your joke pictures tips


Me & joke pics? I hope I'm not getting a reputation here.























Lovely car BTW


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I think you've got the full reputation points you can get ha


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Borrowed a picture posted by Baker21 on here (hope he doesn't mind?):

*Red Grille:*









*Black Grille:*









I even coloured the wheels black as I noticed yours were.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

lobotomy said:


> Borrowed a picture posted by Baker21 on here (hope he doesn't mind?):
> 
> *Red Grille:*
> 
> ...


That is absolutely brilliant thank you very much, helped me tremendously


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

From those pics, surprisingly the red grille suits the car better :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I think im going black as the lights are smoked too, i want it similar to my fabia i had before this thats where im getting my idea from, very unsure though:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Black mirrors and roof. :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I think mirrors and roof will cheapen car too much


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

i like the black grille with the tinted lights but im unsure if it would need the mirrors and roof done too.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Roof and mirrors wont be getting done, i think its a too grown up car for that in my opinion anyway


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I know what you mean. on my brothers green octavia vrs i really think the roof and mirrors need done and possibly the lights tinted too but ill wait till he gets his windows done.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah, he having wheels done too? Think green definitely needs black highlights to make it work. Looks nice on that picture though, I'm using lamin x for my headlights which hopefully will arrive tomorrow so ill post picture up if he wants to see.

Also where did he have his grill done? And has he had any issues as places iv called in to have mentioned about paint flaking off


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I painted it myself. i just keyed the chrome finish with wet and dry and then used plastic primer. i done my own grill the same way and its still fine after a year on the road. He ordered black wheels with the car.









my grille after 1 year


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks well that, i wanted factory black wheels but my octavia is a replacement for the fabia do needed it quick so had to pick one that was built and at port.

Oh right may give it a go, cheers mate


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

I think the red grill looks awesome, have you decided on colour yet Rob?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Not yet ha, thinking black as the lights are being tinted and wheels getting done black when i get back off hol, and its having tints done today so thought black may go best, I'm waiting abit before have it done cause need to think about it haha don't want to cheapen the car so electrician tape will be coming


----------

